# I Love my Blankie!:)



## KFox

[URL="http://







[/URL]

Thank-you Pidge... Don't I look great?!:coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep

bailey u look absolutely adorable in the blankie!!!!  thank you for the pic!


----------



## 3 loves

KFox said:


> http://[IMG]http://i1296.photobucke...7-7466-000003865FA0B2EB_zps605e9309.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Thank-you Pidge... Don't I look great?!:coolwink:


Your baily looks alot like my jasper accept for the coloring.
View attachment 31330



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

awww they both have huge satellite ears! :albino:


----------



## coco_little_bear

Aww very cute! And pretty blankie.


----------



## SarahJG

Lovely blanket - and amazing ears!


----------



## KFox

Boy they sure do look alike don't they? How much does Jasper weigh? Bailey is already 7.5lbs and she's 6months old on the 1st... I get lots of compliments on her ears... I love them!!


----------



## 3 loves

KFox said:


> Boy they sure do look alike don't they? How much does Jasper weigh? Bailey is already 7.5lbs and she's 6months old on the 1st... I get lots of compliments on her ears... I love them!!


Jasper will be 7 months old on the 9th. He weighs about 7.5 lbs also. Isn't that funny.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox

3 loves said:


> Jasper will be 7 months old on the 9th. He weighs about 7.5 lbs also. Isn't that funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha! I'm happy to see another one like her out there... I'm use to the smaller Chi's but I'm really liking that she's bigger..


----------



## Judenmink

I think my Mr Chi looks as if he belongs in this club too! He has a very magnificent tail 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves

Judenmink said:


> I think my Mr Chi looks as if he belongs in this club too! He has a very magnificent tail
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow I can't believe how cute they all are. How old is yours , and how much does he weigh?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dramagodes

Aw! Beautiful blanket for a beautiful pup! Love the name!


----------



## Judenmink

Mr Chi is 8lb and is 8 and a half months old. I keep thinking I will have him nuetered when he has stopped growing but he still seems to be having growth spurts! Just had to make another hole in his second collar. I went to a dog event ladt week ans saw lots of really tiny chis but they looked quite frail with tiny legs. Mr Chi is pretty robust and has well muscled legs and I love it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves

Judenmink said:


> Mr Chi is 8lb and is 8 and a half months old. I keep thinking I will have him nuetered when he has stopped growing but he still seems to be having growth spurts! Just had to make another hole in his second collar. I went to a dog event ladt week ans saw lots of really tiny chis but they looked quite frail with tiny legs. Mr Chi is pretty robust and has well muscled legs and I love it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to get jasper neutered next month. I found a place I can get it done at a lower price than my vets. A friend at work took her dog there and she said they were real nice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox

Judenmink said:


> Mr Chi is 8lb and is 8 and a half months old. I keep thinking I will have him nuetered when he has stopped growing but he still seems to be having growth spurts! Just had to make another hole in his second collar. I went to a dog event ladt week ans saw lots of really tiny chis but they looked quite frail with tiny legs. Mr Chi is pretty robust and has well muscled legs and I love it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep! Welcome to the club!! I'm really liking this kind of chi she's not as fragile as my last one was...I'm not really sure when I should get her spayed... She has such a wonderful personality I'm afraid it will change when I do...but I am planning on it someday


----------



## 3 loves

KFox said:


> Yep! Welcome to the club!! I'm really liking this kind of chi she's not as fragile as my last one was...I'm not really sure when I should get her spayed... She has such a wonderful personality I'm afraid it will change when I do...but I am planning on it someday


None of my dogs have changed in personality after being spayed or neutered. I've had them all done at 6 months accept for cookie. She was small and had some health issues so the vet waited until she was 9 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox

Well that makes me feel better... maybe I'll check into it then soon! Since today is her 6month birthday!


----------



## Judenmink

I am going to book Mr Chi in for 3 weeks time. He is getting quite feisty with other dogs but loves bitches too much so that they get fed up with his attention. He humps all his fluffy beds so I just give him flat beds at the moment. He is also quite challenging to me when I stop him from doing something he wants. Its so hard to know if these are issues that will be sorted by nuetering or just his character and 
'Teenage angst'. I hope Im doing the right thing :-/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judenmink

After a chat my vet has just recommended chemical castration so I can work out if his 'feistiness' is testosterone or nervous based. Its being done tomorrow.
Apparently if there is no change in his attitude after 3 or 4 weeks I shall have to step up and start working more on building up his confidence. We are planning on starting agility so hopefully that will help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves

Judenmink said:


> After a chat my vet has just recommended chemical castration so I can work out if his 'feistiness' is testosterone or nervous based. Its being done tomorrow.
> Apparently if there is no change in his attitude after 3 or 4 weeks I shall have to step up and start working more on building up his confidence. We are planning on starting agility so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have never heard of chemical castration what is it. I don't like any chemicals being put in my chis.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves

3 loves said:


> I have never heard of chemical castration what is it. I don't like any chemicals being put in my chis.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just looked it up on the Internet it says it does sterilize them after a month but that they still have tetesterone in their testicles so they may still be aggressive or acting out. Sounds great though but I don't know if outs going to stop the behavior your looking to stop.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judenmink

Well at least its reversible. It simply reduces the testes manufacture of testosterone. If I dont like the results I will not have him castrated. Seems an excellent plan to me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox

Judenmink said:


> Well at least its reversible. It simply reduces the testes manufacture of testosterone. If I dont like the results I will not have him castrated. Seems an excellent plan to me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow I've never heard of that either... Keep us posted on how Mr. Chi is doing and good luck! I don't have any problems w Bailey ( besides potty training ugh!) I think that's why I'm hesitating... But she's a female maybe they don't act out as much??


----------



## Judenmink

Well... I went for the appt and had a good chat with the vet. I told her the behaviours I was worried about (defience, hackles up and aggression when meeting boy dogs, bed humping, growling when I stop him doing something he wants to do) she looked up superloin's effects (not to be confused with tarmardec or 'zuetering' which is a new method in the US but not licenced here in the UK) and the dosage and we agreed not to do it for a few more months. Apparently in a small dog the effects would last more like a year than 6 months as in a larger dog.
I am addressing his issues with an extra firm hand, formal training classes and a bit of nilif! We are booked in for agility in a couple of months too.
By the way when I had my female lhasa speyed she didnt change at all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox

Oh defiantly fix the problem when their young... We are trying to work on our own issues potty training is hard when everyone in the house isn't watching... Grrr teenagers!:0/


----------



## TinaGirl

Nice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

